# Las jacas olímpicas.



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Si, así es, estás en el hilo de las jacas olimpicas, donde los burbujas postearemos las mejores jacas de los juegos Olímpicos.

Si esperas fotos de científicas este no es tu hilo, este hilo es para pajilleros.



Jaca argentina de hockey:

Buena jaca, sin duda le otorgo el sello de calidad de obiwanchernobil, recomendada 100%.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Jul 2021)

un momento, que voy a por


----------



## tz96 (22 Jul 2021)

No me jodas , si parece un travelo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Os traigo otra jaca de calidad, brasileña jugadora de voleibol.

Es un gran ejemplar y parece que no le faltan dientes.

También se gana el sello obiwanchernobil 100%


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

tz96 dijo:


> No me jodas , si parece un travelo




Hombre es gente que se hormana y droga, partimos de esa base. Aún así hay buenos ejemplares.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Está nueva jaca sube el nivel, la dulce sophie, una jaca olímpica por el golf.

100% sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Strokeholm (22 Jul 2021)




----------



## tz96 (22 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Está nueva jaca sube el nivel, la dulce sophie, una jaca olímpica por el golf.
> 
> 100% sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720815



A ésta sí melafo. Le hago hoyo en uno con mi palo jeje


----------



## Bulldozerbass (22 Jul 2021)

Gosto sitio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

tz96 dijo:


> A ésta sí melafo. Le hago hoyo en uno con mi palo jeje




Sin duda es la jaca más destacada hasta el momento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Con vosotros leryn, la paraguaya que quiere lanzar vuestra jabalina.


----------



## Galicosis (22 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os traigo otra jaca de calidad, brasileña jugadora de voleibol.
> 
> Es un gran ejemplar y parece que no le faltan dientes.
> 
> ...



De esta hay mejores fotos aquí

Thaisa Dahet


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Nueva jaca destacada, Alica la velocista, que también obtiene el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Galicosis (22 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con vosotros leryn, la paraguaya que quiere lanzar vuestra jabalina.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720821



FARSANTE, esa está retirada desde hace años.
*Leryn Dahiana Franco Steneri* (born 1 March 1982 in Asunción) is a Paraguayan model, actress and former athlete who currently works for the athletics department of Club Sol de América.

Franco participated at 2004, 2008 and 2012Olympics competing in the javelin throw.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> FARSANTE, esa está retirada desde hace años.
> *Leryn Dahiana Franco Steneri* (born 1 March 1982 in Asunción) is a Paraguayan model, actress and former athlete who currently works for the athletics department of Club Sol de América.
> 
> Franco participated at 2004, 2008 and 2012Olympics competing in the javelin throw.




El hilo es sobre jacas olímpicas, no sobre escritoras ni científicas, lo importantes es que sean jacas olímpicas.

Espero tu aporte con nuevas jacas compañero.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Jul 2021)

No es olímpica, pero...








Estas mujeres son como los Ferraris, impresionantes, pero de mantenimiento infinito. Es imposible asumir su coste y de poca utilidad para el día a día.


----------



## Galicosis (22 Jul 2021)

Marita Koch, de la DDR





No homo.


----------



## Satori (22 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> Marita Koch, de la DDR
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720865
> ...



se le adivina micropene (o maxiclitoris, segun como se mire).


----------



## NCB (22 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Está nueva jaca sube el nivel, la dulce sophie, una jaca olímpica por el golf.
> 
> 100% sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720815



Sí, tiene pinta de que le guste jugar con un palo y pelotas.


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Jul 2021)

Joder, ¡me la pone como la manga de un plumas!


----------



## sinosuke (22 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nueva jaca destacada, Alica la velocista, que también obtiene el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720836




Alica Schmidt, pibonazo brutal.......belleza + cuerpazo









































.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Jul 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Alica Schmidt, pibonazo brutal.......belleza + cuerpazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De cara se parece a nuestra Leonor.

Ingeniería genética ya para clonar a semejantes bellezas.


----------



## sinosuke (22 Jul 2021)

Degollaría ,sin remordimientos, a medio foro con un cuchillo de postre por un jijijeo tontorrón con ella....












































.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Jul 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Degollaría a medio foro con un cuchillo de postre por un jijijeo tontorrón con ella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Y no prefieres algo con más donde agarrar?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Otra nueva jaca, esta vez es la jaca darya, famosa por sus saltos de longitud.


----------



## Kurten (22 Jul 2021)

Pillo brvtalerrimo simio


----------



## Albion (22 Jul 2021)

Muerte por kiki, manda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Jacas, jacas y más jacas.

Lauren seselmann o como coño se escriba, esta jaca de alto nivel es futbolista, representa a la selección de Canadá y además es agente FIFA, si, estamos ante una jaca.muy completa.


----------



## Kurten (22 Jul 2021)

Albion dijo:


> Muerte por kiki, manda.



Pero literalmente, ademas


----------



## Galicosis (22 Jul 2021)

Laurel Hubbard en halterofilia.




Vale, es más hipopótamo que jaca, pero no es intelectual ni 100tífica.


----------



## road runner (22 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> Laurel Hubbard en halterofilia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 721041
> 
> ...



Está bien, una de cal una de arena, pero que sepas que estás derroyendo el jilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Jaca, jacas que me las quitan de las manos.

Una nueve jaca, la jaca Allison, una atleta que lucha por la medalla de la lefa.

Obtiene el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (22 Jul 2021)

Albion dijo:


> Muerte por kiki, manda.



Más que jaca es jaquetona. Con ésta no te falta mujer.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (22 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jaca, jacas que me las quitan de las manos.
> 
> Una nueve jaca, la jaca Allison, una atleta que lucha por la medalla de la lefa.
> 
> ...



El salto con pértiga hace tipazo


----------



## octopodiforme (22 Jul 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Alica Schmidt, pibonazo brutal.......belleza + cuerpazo



La cara es de las que, cuanto más la miras, menos te gusta.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (22 Jul 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La cara es de las que, cuanto más la miras, menos te gusta.



Está mejor de cuerpo que de cara, sí


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Jul 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La cara es de las que, cuanto más la miras, menos te gusta.




Bueno pero eso es porque tienes que contarle un secreto a tus padres.


----------



## octopodiforme (22 Jul 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Bueno pero eso es porque tienes que contarle un secreto a tus padres.



Conocen mi buen gusto y mis altos estándares de calidad.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Jul 2021)

tz96 dijo:


> No me jodas , si parece un travelo



Y con cara de estar como una puta cabra,como buena boluda.


----------



## Tagghino (22 Jul 2021)

Aprovechad ahora, quizás esta sea la última olimpiada en fonde haya mujeres de verdad, que esto está a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Jul 2021)

Ana Dabovic (baloncestista serbia):


----------



## Tagghino (22 Jul 2021)

Mireia Belmonte - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Jul 2021)

En estos temas @sinosuke wins


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> Marita Koch, de la DDR
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720865
> ...



Esa es Jarmila Kratochvilova, de Checoslovaquia, ni siquiera Semenya fue capaz de quitarle el record de 800 m, imaginate como iria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Es un no parar de jacas!!!.

Os traigo una nueva jaca, en esta ocasión no puedo darle el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil, pero en peores sitios seguro que hemos lefado.
La jaca Morgan del fútbol de EEUU.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Mireia Belmonte - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder que puto orco, el hijo de puta de sauron cada día se lo curra mas desde lo más profundo de Mordor.

Seguro que te metes en una cama con esta y te acaba embistiendo ella en vez de tú a ella.

Lo siento pero a esta no puedo darle el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Tagghino (22 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que puto orco, el hijo de puta de sauron cada día se lo curra mas desde lo más profundo de Mordor.
> 
> Seguro que te metes en una cama con esta y te acaba embistiendo ella en vez de tú a ella.
> 
> Lo siento pero a esta no puedo darle el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.



Vamos no me jodas!! Hazlo por España


----------



## Woden (22 Jul 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Alica Schmidt, pibonazo brutal.......belleza + cuerpazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por una jaca así arderían Troya y florecientes ciudades.


----------



## sinosuke (22 Jul 2021)

La rusa esta de salto con pértiga pa mi equipo.....













































.


----------



## Esther_PL (22 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, así es, estás en el hilo de las jacas olimpicas, donde los burbujas postearemos las mejores jacas de los juegos Olímpicos.
> 
> Si esperas fotos de científicas este no es tu hilo, este hilo es para pajilleros.
> 
> ...



Jacas? Pero si esas de lo que se meten tienen más testosterona en sangre que todos vosotros juntos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Una nueva jaca del mundo del voleibol, winifer Fernández, esta jaca tampoco se lleva el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil, pero está cerca de conseguirlo, la competencia es dura y se me pone dura.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> La rusa esta de salto con pértiga pa mi equipo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sin duda se trata de un buen ejemplar, aunque en la primera foto donde tiene más brazo que yo me tira un poco para atrás.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2021)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Jacas? Pero si esas de lo que se meten tienen más testosterona en sangre que todos vosotros juntos.





No mancilles a las jacas olímpicas, ellas luchan por sus medallas y a la vez posan enseñando las tetas y el culo para emponderarse.

Ellas son nuestras jacas olímpicas.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Jul 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Degollaría ,sin remordimientos, a medio foro con un cuchillo de postre por un jijijeo tontorrón con ella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me he tenido que acomodar el paquete, he tenido una erección totalmente machista.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Jul 2021)

¿El voley-playa no era olimpico?


----------



## BlogImax (23 Jul 2021)

No me creo que cuando juzgáis esas tías de mierda lo hagáis pensando en follar. Bueno de entrada es que ni sabéis qué es follar. Pero aparte de eso, en lo que pensáis es en qué dirían vuestros amigos al veros junto a ellas. Es vuestra perspectiva. Si las observáis como y para lo que las observamos los hombres el juicio es muy distinto. Aparte que las carabichas pisabetazos os atraen más que las demás, porque merecéis ser pisoteados y el sistema es perfecto y a alguien que merece lo contrario les repele y etc.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Jul 2021)

BlogImax dijo:


> No me creo que cuando juzgáis esas tías de mierda lo hagáis pensando en follar. Bueno de entrada es que ni sabéis qué es follar. Pero aparte de eso, en lo que pensáis es en qué dirían vuestros amigos al veros junto a ellas. Es vuestra perspectiva. Si las observáis como y para lo que las observamos los hombres el juicio es muy distinto. Aparte que las carabichas pisabetazos os atraen más que las demás, porque merecéis ser pisoteados y el sistema es perfecto y a alguien que merece lo contrario les repele y etc.




Que sí, hombre que sí, las panchitas indígenas para ti, Plaster.

Si son "panchitas" europeas, entonces lo podemos hablar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

BlogImax dijo:


> No me creo que cuando juzgáis esas tías de mierda lo hagáis pensando en follar. Bueno de entrada es que ni sabéis qué es follar. Pero aparte de eso, en lo que pensáis es en qué dirían vuestros amigos al veros junto a ellas. Es vuestra perspectiva. Si las observáis como y para lo que las observamos los hombres el juicio es muy distinto. Aparte que las carabichas pisabetazos os atraen más que las demás, porque merecéis ser pisoteados y el sistema es perfecto y a alguien que merece lo contrario les repele y etc.




Ajam, ya veo, entiendo.

Vamos que llevas sin embestir a tu Charo 3 meses y estás enfadado con el mundo, porque claro tú pensabas que cada dos meses te tocaba embestir pero esta vez ya vas camino de 3 y todo porque ayer no llevastes a tu Charo al cine a ver la última comedia romántica.

Así que as decidido insultar a todos los foreros de este hilo para pagar tu furia, porque tu Charo no te deja embestir, lo cual se solucionaría con unas buenas pajas, pero como Charo está todo el día en casa viendo salvame tampoco te la puedes cascar...

Y aquí llegamos al momento cumbre, en el que haces creer a todos los foreros del hilo en que somos unos desviados porque claro está, tu Charo no tiene celulitis, ni estrías, y no le cuelgan las tetas después de dos partos y 25 años de matrimonio, tu Charo esta mas buena que está:



Donde va a parar, tu Charo la deportista, seguro que se presenta a las olimpiadas por vallecas y es rubia con ojos azules y tiene un Instagram donde es seguida por un millón de personas y se las rifan las grandes marcas deportivas.

Tu Charo es eso y mucho mas.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Jul 2021)

BlogImax dijo:


> No me creo que cuando juzgáis esas tías de mierda lo hagáis pensando en follar....



¿Ah, no?...

Me parece que mi polla no opina eso.

Es un "termómetro" infalible, no hay nada más sincero que una erección, y es que los hombres no podemos fingir orgasmos.


----------



## punkers22 (23 Jul 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Alica Schmidt, pibonazo brutal.......belleza + cuerpazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué dolor de pecho...

Qué desasosiego...

Nunca es nunca...

Otra pala mas de grava encima


----------



## eL PUERRO (23 Jul 2021)

@eL PERRO guardándose el rabo decepcionado porque no sale ningún mañaco rubito lanzador de jabalina.


----------



## Rovusthiano (23 Jul 2021)

Albion dijo:


> Muerte por kiki, manda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

Jacas sin límites!!!

Me encontraba buscando material variado de jacas, pero me he cruzado con una foto artística de nuestra amiga del voleibol la winifer esa o como se llame, creo que es de especial relevancia y de interés general verla practicar su deporte en esta instantánea.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Jul 2021)

Aquí en primer plano, así podéis fantasear con que estáis con ella y es vuestra novia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

Nos podran arrebatar la libertad, pero jamás nos quitarán las jacas!!!!!!

En esta ocasión se trata de una jaca nacional, la jaca almudena cid, ex olímpica del deporte ese de abrirse de piernas y saltar sobre una colchoneta.
Si no sabéis quien es pues la novia de uno que lleva pelucas en TV.

En este caso al tratarse de un producto patrio si voy a proceder a la homologación con el sello de calidad de obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Aquí en primer plano, así podéis fantasear con que estáis con ella y es vuestra novia:




Estaba bebiendo mi refrescante lata de monster cuando he visto este video y no he tenido más remedio que hacerme una buena paja.

Ahora se llenará el hilo de homosexuales diciendo que no entienden porque nos puede gustar una jaca de esta categoría y que sus charos celuliticas están mejor.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nos podran arrebatar la libertad, pero jamás nos quitarán las jacas!!!!!!
> 
> En esta ocasión se trata de una jaca nacional, la jaca almudena cid, ex olímpica del deporte ese de abrirse de piernas y saltar sobre una colchoneta.
> Si no sabéis quien es pues la novia de uno que lleva pelucas en TV.
> ...




Pero si es una viegggaa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pero si es una viegggaa




Aún está en edad de ser lefada, además las.qie practican el deporte este de abrirse de piernas en colchonetas se mantiene bien y su derroicion se retrasa.

Es sin duda una buen jaca olímpica española.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Vamos no me jodas!! Hazlo por España




Por España puedo hacer muchas cosas, como por ejemplo participar en la masturbaton representando a mi país, como explico en uno de mis hilos.

Pero los travestis es una de las cosas por las que renegaria de mi patria.


----------



## Alex001 (23 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jacas, jacas y más jacas.
> 
> Lauren seselmann o como coño se escriba, esta jaca de alto nivel es futbolista, representa a la selección de Canadá y además es agente FIFA, si, estamos ante una jaca.muy completa.
> 
> ...



Que polvo


----------



## Alex001 (23 Jul 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿El voley-playa no era olimpico?



No se pero pronto dejarán de ir en bikini. Lo veía solo por eso


----------



## amanciortera (23 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nueva jaca destacada, Alica la velocista, que también obtiene el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720836
> 
> ...


----------



## cadhucat (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## Mr. Satan (23 Jul 2021)

a mi me pone brutsimo la Sonia Malavisi


----------



## Galicosis (23 Jul 2021)

Aquí Heidi Krieger, de la RDA




Bueno, ahora es Andreas Krieger por toda la testosterona que le metieron




Aquí su historia


----------



## Venator (23 Jul 2021)

En el triple salto se suelen ver buenas jacas. Espigadas, gráciles y saltarinas cual gacelas. 

No es el mejor ejemplo este vídeo, pero alguna buena chortina hay. Retransmite el forero @PokemonVilnius


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

cadhucat dijo:


>




Camarada, la jaca de tiro con arco parece un buen ejemplar, podrías darnos más detalles?.


----------



## Venator (23 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con vosotros leryn, la paraguaya que quiere lanzar vuestra jabalina.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720821



Ni que pagases tú los megapixels


----------



## John Connor (23 Jul 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Alica Schmidt, pibonazo brutal.......belleza + cuerpazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A esta tia deberian ficharla en el partido politico ese aleman que pusisteis ayer el hilo con la otra rubia.

A Soros le daria algo si viese juntas a ese par de pibones dirigiendo los designios de Europa.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (23 Jul 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Aquí en primer plano, así podéis fantasear con que estáis con ella y es vuestra novia:



La moza, está realmente bien...pero no se le entiende un Cristo...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Jul 2021)

Jean du Moulin dijo:


> La moza, está realmente bien...pero no se le entiende un Cristo...




Eso es porque chortinas y frikis no hablan el mismo idioma, ya que viven en mundos diferentes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

Suscribo todo lo que dices, las saltadoras son las menos masculinidadas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

Ceremonia de apertura de los juegos Olímpicos en este momento, es un buen momento para recordar a la anterior abanderada de México en los juegos, la jaca Fernanda, una futbolista de alto nivel.


----------



## alemanita74 (23 Jul 2021)

La vallista Teresa Errandonea rebosa pizpirescencia pero pese a ser de Irún (o precisamente por ello) es belarrimotza, no habla euskera.







Eso le hace perder puntos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

alemanita74 dijo:


> La vallista Teresa Errandonea rebosa pizpirescencia pero pese a ser de Irún (o precisamente por ello) es belarrimotza, no habla euskera.
> 
> 
> Eso le hace perder puntos.













Obiwanchernobil está aquí para dar forma a tus sueños, aquí te muestro un documento gráfico de la jaca Teresa, se la intuye pizpiretismo, lamentablemente aunque es un buen ejemplar no puedo asegurar que no la falte algún diente así que no la otorgo el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

Seguimos con la jaca Fernanda, que aparte de futbolista y árbitro ante la opresión machista ejercida por el hombre heterosexual se ve obligada a posar enseñando las tetas.

Sin duda estamos ante una jaca de alto nivel, por lo que me veo obligado de homologarla con el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

*Jacas a mi!!!!!!!

ampliacion de documentación sobre la jaca Fernanda.


*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

De jacas árbitros va el hilo últimamente, así que os traigo a otra jaca árbitro, la jaca romaní.
Las tiene muy sabrosas y turgentes sin duda.


----------



## Kurten (23 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estaba bebiendo mi refrescante lata de monster cuando he visto este video y no he tenido más remedio que hacerme una buena paja.
> 
> Ahora se llenará el hilo de homosexuales diciendo que no entienden porque nos puede gustar una jaca de esta categoría y que sus charos celuliticas están mejor.



Ya sabes que este foro está lleno de gays reprimidos (ejemplo de ello son @luisgarciaredondo o @Papo de luz, @eljusticiero o el propio @NCB , así como una gran mayoría de foreros del subforo "el ático" )por lo tanto, que no te extrañe


----------



## Galicosis (23 Jul 2021)

Más jaca Fernanda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> Más jaca Fernanda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 721970
> 
> ...




Sin duda la jaca Fernanda pasa directamente a la gran final de las jacas deportistas.
Excelente documento gráfico.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Jul 2021)

Luziana Silvestre, no participa en estos juegos pero al ver esas caderas me ha parecido interesante traerla a este hilo.

Si la vemos la cara, igual no pase el control de Obiwan pero según la veo ahora la dejaba el bulla como un anillo olimpico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 722047
> 
> Luziana Silvestre, no participa en estos juegos pero al ver esas caderas me ha parecido interesante traerla a este hilo.
> 
> Si la vemos la cara, igual no pase el control de Obiwan pero según la veo ahora la dejaba el bulla como un anillo olimpico





Efectivamente compañero, su cara refleja la creación del señor oscuro sauron.


Aún así toda aportación es muy valiosa, pero si, lamento decir que no puedo darle el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.

Una mordoriana de estas características nos la hemos follado todos, pero es cierto que normalmente bajo alguna de estas 3 variantes o todas a la vez.

1- Ir muy borrachos.
2- Follar a oscuras.
3- Por vicio.


Ilustró con la jaca mordoriana de cara.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2021)

Nueva jaca, en este caso se trata de un producto patrio, se llama Paula badosa o babosa o su puta madre no lo sé, el caso es que la jaca babosa le gusta jugar con las raquetas y las pelotas.

No recibe el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil debido a lo difícil que se ha puesto la competencia pero sin duda es un buen ejemplar.

Posiblemente al ser deportista española viva de subvenciones del estado y no haya ganado una mierda de competición ni la va a ganar en su vida, así que no es descartable que quiera ser doritera de Instagram.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (23 Jul 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Eso es porque chortinas y frikis no hablan el mismo idioma, ya que viven en mundos diferentes.



No llego ni a friki, hijo...soy un anodino y gris cincuentón, habitante de uno de tantos pueblos vaciados de la España vaciada...


----------



## Alex001 (24 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> Aquí Heidi Krieger, de la RDA
> Ver archivo adjunto 721559
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex001 (24 Jul 2021)

Vi un reportaje sobre el doping a los deportistas en la RDA y flipas


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (24 Jul 2021)

Con gusto introduciría mi pene dentro de Mireia Belmonte , que aquí parece que solo follais modelos de victoria s secret


----------



## mmm (24 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, así es, estás en el hilo de las jacas olimpicas, donde los burbujas postearemos las mejores jacas de los juegos Olímpicos.
> 
> Si esperas fotos de científicas este no es tu hilo, este hilo es para pajilleros.
> 
> ...



Falta culo y jamones para ser jaca


----------



## mmm (24 Jul 2021)

Jaca de verdad 



Estáis amariconaos


----------



## charlie3 (24 Jul 2021)

Excelente hilo, tiene mucha calidac


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Jaca de verdad
> 
> 
> 
> Estáis amariconaos




Lamento no poder otorgarle a la "jaca" alenka el sello de calidad de obiwanchernobil.

Joder debe ser hermana del difunto sauron que fea es me cago en todo y encima es Charo declarada, aquí una imagen de su "belleza".





Llamadme esquisto pero a mí me pega más en proyecto hombre que en unas olimpiadas.

Cada uno es libre de tocarse con lo que crea conveniente pero yo no podría tocarme con semejante espectaculo de la naturaleza y mira que no soy demasiado esquisto.


----------



## Galicosis (24 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lamento no poder otorgarle a la "jaca" alenka el sello de calidad de obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Joder debe ser hermana del difunto sauron que fea es me cago en todo y encima es Charo declarada, aquí una imagen de su "belleza".
> 
> ...



A alguien con este culete se le podría dar otra oportunidad. Un poco de misericordia, joder.


----------



## Kurten (24 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> A alguien con este culete se le podría dar otra oportunidad. Un poco de misericordia, joder.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 722896
> 
> ...



Absolutamente BRVTAL


----------



## dblob (24 Jul 2021)

La actividad deportiva influye mucho, no se ven igual las _sprinters_, las lanzadoras de martillo o las halterófilas que las de patinaje artístico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## -Alexia- (25 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 722047
> 
> Luziana Silvestre, no participa en estos juegos pero al ver esas caderas me ha parecido interesante traerla a este hilo.
> 
> Si la vemos la cara, igual no pase el control de Obiwan pero según la veo ahora la dejaba el bulla como un anillo olimpico



Tiene principios de celulitis ya siendo deportista de élite... en cuanto lo deje va a tener que usar dos asientos para sentarse y aún le faltará espacio.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2021)

Good pieces


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (25 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> Marita Koch, de la DDR
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720865
> ...



La RDA las tenía un poco más femeninas.


----------



## damnit (25 Jul 2021)

Veo que Alica Schmidt está puesta y me quedo contento, esa es el súmmun de las jacas olímpicas. Correr no corre una mierda y queda siempre como el puto culo, pero yo creo que la pasean por orgullo nacional los alemanes. También la pobrecita es más tonta que una piedra, no se puede tener todo.


----------



## -Alexia- (25 Jul 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Veo que Alica Schmidt está puesta y me quedo contento, esa es el súmmun de las jacas olímpicas. Correr no corre una mierda y queda siempre como el puto culo, pero yo creo que la pasean por orgullo nacional los alemanes. También la pobrecita es más tonta que una piedra, no se puede tener todo.



La verdad es que guapa es un rato largo y cuerpazo, lo que es se dice.
Para que luego me llaméis envidiosa y todas esas cosas.


----------



## -Alexia- (25 Jul 2021)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> La RDA las tenía un poco más femeninas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 723742



La patinadora más más mona hoy en día es Tessa Virtue:


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Jul 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Alica Schmidt, pibonazo brutal.......belleza + cuerpazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En la primera foto necesita hidratante en los codos, pero sí, es espectacular. No gana una mierda y viene a ser como la Anna Kournikova del atletismo: está para que la paseen y se luzca. No obstante, es demasiado guapa para ser alemana, con ese apellido se la intuye algún rollo juden jázaro.


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Jul 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Mireia Belmonte - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cuerpo de nadadora mujer...no rotundo. Se salva alguna de la natación sincronizada que son más femeninas (aunque no hay guapas abundantes). 
Es fea con avaricia y parece un travelo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Jul 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> La patinadora más más mona hoy en día es Tessa Virtue:




Las patinadoras tienen un cuerpazo de cojones. Y se ve alguna con 30 tacos que todavía se mean encima de las veinteañeras. Creo que son de las deportistas femeninas con mejores cuerpos.

Tessa Virtue se parece en la cara a Lana del Rey.


----------



## filets (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## -Alexia- (25 Jul 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Las patinadoras tienen un cuerpazo de cojones. Y se ve alguna con 30 tacos que todavía se mean encima de las veinteañeras. Creo que son de las deportistas femeninas con mejores cuerpos.



Algunas que sí y otras menos dependiendo de la constitución que tengan de base, lo que sí es cierto es que dentro del deporte profesional son las que lo tienen menos masculinizado, más femenino.
El cuerpazo de esta patinadora, por ejemplo, me parece de lo mejor:


----------



## RvD (25 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 723872



La virgen del mueble-bar !!... 

Menuda jembra !!..

Por esto se hace ustec merecedor de un lefazo de los gordos en un ojo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jul 2021)

Con todos vosotros la jaca Sabina, Sabina es de Kazajistán y práctica voley.

Su sueño siempre fue jugar con pelotas y es muy pizpireta.

Le otorgó el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jul 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En la primera foto necesita hidratante en los codos, pero sí, es espectacular. No gana una mierda y viene a ser como la Anna Kournikova del atletismo: está para que la paseen y se luzca. No obstante, es demasiado guapa para ser alemana, con ese apellido se la intuye algún rollo juden jázaro.




Estoy seguro de que la hidratabamos los codos de manera natural todos los foreros.


----------



## -Alexia- (25 Jul 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En la primera foto necesita hidratante en los codos, pero sí, es espectacular. No gana una mierda y viene a ser como la Anna Kournikova del atletismo: está para que la paseen y se luzca. No obstante, es demasiado guapa para ser alemana, con ese apellido se la intuye algún rollo juden jázaro.



Juden jázaro
Porque son conocidisímos por ser gente guapísima.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jul 2021)

Si, si siiiii!!!!! A mí las jacas!!!!!.

Os traigo otra imagen de nuestra jugadora de voley favorita, la jaca Sabina.
En este imagen una foto en la puerta de un hotel y no seáis mal pensados que no fue despues de hacerle una buena limpieza de sable a nuestro amigo Luis frigo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jul 2021)

Nuestra jaca Sabina en declaraciones a usa today:

Me gustan las pelotas desde que tengo uso de razón.


----------



## Lord Vader (25 Jul 2021)

Si que pasa el tiempo rápido...


----------



## road runner (25 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Suscribo todo lo que dices, las saltadoras son las menos masculinidadas.



Y en otros deportes que no sean atletismo las de voley. 
Guapas o feas tienen generalmente buen tipo.
Son saltadoras también.


----------



## filets (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (25 Jul 2021)

Las holandesas de hockey sobre hierba están muy ricas

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jul 2021)

Jacas hasta el infinito y más allá!!!!, En vista del éxito de las jacas del voley, seguimos, más jacas a las que les gusta jugar con pelotas, aquí un gran ejemplar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jul 2021)

Dios creó el voley y al día siguiente a las jacas para tener entretenido la hombre.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (25 Jul 2021)

A ver si la portera de brasil pasa el sello de calidac


----------



## AH1N1 (25 Jul 2021)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> A ver si la portera de brasil pasa el sello de calidac



MELAFO!!!!!


----------



## Señormerigueder (25 Jul 2021)

uuyy! perdón.
me confundí de atleta.


----------



## Señormerigueder (25 Jul 2021)

y Dios creó el waterpolo femenino...


----------



## alas97 (25 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> A alguien con este culete se le podría dar otra oportunidad. Un poco de misericordia, joder.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 722896
> 
> ...



CulaZo rico rico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> A ver si la portera de brasil pasa el sello de calidac




Joder con el señor oscuro, hijo de puta el sauron, como infiltra a sus ejércitos entre nosotros, pero si está el mayor deporte que ha echo es estirar la mano para coger el mando de la tv, hay que joderse, la sombra de sauron es alargada.

Jamás una ser mordoriana obtendrá el sello de homologación de obiwanchernobil, es más, está no obtiene ni la homologación como animal de compañía.


----------



## IMPULSES (26 Jul 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Alica Schmidt, pibonazo brutal.......belleza + cuerpazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía....esta para darle hasta por los ojos!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder con el señor oscuro, hijo de puta el sauron, como infiltra a sus ejércitos entre nosotros, pero si está el mayor deporte que ha echo es estirar la mano para coger el mando de la tv, hay que joderse, la sombra de sauron es alargada.
> 
> Jamás una ser mordoriana obtendrá el sello de homologación de obiwanchernobil, es más, está no obtiene ni la homologación como animal de compañía.



y como se supone que llega a los balones aereos?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 Jul 2021)

¿es la hija de Springsteen?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

La Jessica lo siento pero no la puedo dar el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil, sinceramente con la calidad que hay en el hilo no podría ser ni diploma olímpico.

Aún así se agradece tu valioso y original aporte al mundo de las jacas olímpicas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

Se llama Andrea benitez, es skate y española, no obtiene bajo ningún concepto el sello obiwanchernobil pero hay que dar visibilidad al producto patrio.

Si, ya sé que no es lo que esperabais.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

Con todos vosotros la jaca Leticia bufoni, a ella lo que más le gusta es tener un buen monopatín.

La jaca bufoni viene equipada con un buen par de bufas.

Aquí la vemos disfrutando de un burbujeante y refrescante Monster, compartiendo de esta manera conmigo una de mis grandes aficiones.


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Jul 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


>



Cómo les encanta zorrear, es acojonante.

Melafo de manual, sin duda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Galicosis (26 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder con el señor oscuro, hijo de puta el sauron, como infiltra a sus ejércitos entre nosotros, pero si está el mayor deporte que ha echo es estirar la mano para coger el mando de la tv, hay que joderse, la sombra de sauron es alargada.
> 
> Jamás una ser mordoriana obtendrá el sello de homologación de obiwanchernobil, es más, está no obtiene ni la homologación como animal de compañía.



Pues sí que nos ha salido tiquismiquis el señorito. A ver si vas a acabar siendo el enésimo marica de la guarde.


----------



## NATE HIGGERS (26 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> A alguien con este culete se le podría dar otra oportunidad. Un poco de misericordia, joder.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 722896
> 
> ...



Este comentarista opina lo mismo


----------



## The Replicant (26 Jul 2021)

se requiere la presencia del sr @Obiwanchernobil en el ático urgentemente



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-opinais-de-la-boya-de-equipo-de-waterpolo-en-los-jjoo.1588080/



taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

Nuevo material de nuestra skater olímpica favorita, la jaca bufoni es una amante de los animales.
Nótese en la foto como los perros son sutilmente situados a los lados para que podamos observar la bufas de la bufoni.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2021)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Cómo les encanta zorrear, es acojonante.
> 
> Melafo de manual, sin duda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Sip, pero esta en medio del folleteo te arranca la cabeza con la excitación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, si siiiii!!!!! A mí las jacas!!!!!.
> 
> Os traigo otra imagen de nuestra jugadora de voley favorita, la jaca Sabina.
> En este imagen una foto en la puerta de un hotel y no seáis mal pensados que no fue despues de hacerle una buena limpieza de sable a nuestro amigo Luis frigo



Bueno, eso último no lo sabes.


----------



## veraburbu (26 Jul 2021)

Buenas jacas.

Pero pa jaca, la que me hice yo anoche.


----------



## road runner (26 Jul 2021)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> A ver si la portera de brasil pasa el sello de calidac






FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y como se supone que llega a los balones aereos?



Cuando sueña.


----------



## SrPurpuron (26 Jul 2021)

Los monstruos olímpicos más bien.


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Jul 2021)

Algo más parecido a su verdadero yo... con menos filtros/photoshop ( que también los lleva en esta foto):


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Algo más parecido a su verdadero yo... con menos filtros/photoshop ( que también los lleva en esta foto):




Sigue siendo merecedora de mi sello de calidad obiwanchernobil, pizpi, limpita, femenina y no le falta ningún diente, es un muy buen ejemplar de altas prestaciones.


----------



## Señormerigueder (26 Jul 2021)

Gran deportista y mejor pizpireta.
Disfruten con su contemplación.
Como yo de este robusto real especial 7 que estoy quemando...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Gran deportista y mejor pizpireta.
> Disfruten con su contemplación.
> Como yo de este robusto real especial 7 que estoy quemando...



Deseo más información de esta jaca para saber si puedo homologarla con mi sello de calidad obiwanchernobil y ver si, efectivamente, tendría posibilidades de entrar de lleno en el listado de jacas olímpicas destacadas hacia la medalla de la lefa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

Cabe destacar que la competición está siendo muy dura, tenemos a tres claras destacadas en el medallero de las jacas y aún quedan dos plazas más que deben disputarse en la gran final de las jacas olimpicas, algunas conseguirán medalla, otras solo diploma olímpico pero todas van a dar el máximo posible.

Vivan las jacas!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

Hay una nueva jaca en la ciudad...

Con todos vosotros la jaca del judo y otras artes, la jaca Luana, no va a poder entrar en la lucha por las medallas, tal vez pueda aspirar a algún diploma olímpico en la categoría de jaca, aún así la voy a conceder la homologación de calidad de obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

Jacas forever!!!!!

A peticion popular, documentos graficos de la jaca Michelle, esta jaca se muere de ganas por saltar vuestra valla.

En este documento gráfico la vemos compitiendo al más alto nivel, se trata de una jaca muy querida por los burbujas, así que no puedo ser menos y la debo otorgar el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deseo más información de esta jaca para saber si puedo homologarla con mi sello de calidad obiwanchernobil y ver si, efectivamente, tendría posibilidades de entrar de lleno en el listado de jacas olímpicas destacadas hacia la medalla de la lefa.



Pequeño roedor, se nos está volviendo ustec tontorrón con tanta jaca.


----------



## Galicosis (26 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay una nueva jaca en la ciudad...
> 
> Con todos vosotros la jaca del judo y otras artes, la jaca Luana, no va a poder entrar en la lucha por las medallas, tal vez pueda aspirar a algún diploma olímpico en la categoría de jaca, aún así la voy a conceder la homologación de calidad de obiwanchernobil.



Seguro?


----------



## road runner (26 Jul 2021)

Una chorti nadadora. Yusra Mardini.
Es más pizpi que jaca. 
Sin tatuajes y nada machorra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Una chorti nadadora. Yusra Mardini.
> Es más pizpi que jaca.
> Sin tatuajes y nada machorra.




Un gran documento gráfico, procedo sin ningún tipo de lugar a dudas a homologarla con el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil


----------



## Trollaco del copón (26 Jul 2021)

Goder que paja(s) más tonta(s) ha(n) caído...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Goder que paja(s) más tonta(s) ha(n) caído...




Hay que disfrutar de ser hombres y practicar la paja, yo mismo hace un momento me he bebido una refrescante lata de.monster y he precedido a una buena paja, ahora a meterme un poco de cocaína que la noche es joven.


----------



## orbeo (26 Jul 2021)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> y Dios creó el waterpolo femenino...



... y al tercer día se arrepintió.

Vaya culos flácidos seguro que son españolas. Encima se ha infiltrado un calbo!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jul 2021)

esta percherona iba a estar en tokyo..pero lo dejo por ansiedad


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Una chorti nadadora. Yusra Mardini.
> Es más pizpi que jaca.
> Sin tatuajes y nada machorra.



Yusra es refugee de esos, que nadó en el mediterráneo para salvar la vida bla bla

Se la veía super guapetona ya en Río 2016


----------



## road runner (26 Jul 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Yusra es refugee de esos, que nadó en el mediterráneo para salvar la vida bla bla
> 
> Se la veía super guapetona ya en Río 2016



Es Siria. Descendiente de los omeyas, seguro. Supe de ella hoy por primera vez.
Me pareció cuasiperfecta. Para gustos, claro.


----------



## El amigo (26 Jul 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> ... y al tercer día se arrepintió.
> 
> Vaya culos flácidos seguro que son españolas. Encima se ha infiltrado un calbo!



Habrá que verte a ti, recién salido del agua después de estar más de una hora haciendo deporte en una piscina.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jul 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> esta percherona iba a estar en tokyo..pero lo dejo por ansiedad




Nada, nada, gracias pero no consumo mamadous.
No puntúa.


----------



## Señormerigueder (26 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deseo más información de esta jaca para saber si puedo homologarla con mi sello de calidad obiwanchernobil y ver si, efectivamente, tendría posibilidades de entrar de lleno en el listado de jacas olímpicas destacadas hacia la medalla de la lefa.



Bernardette Cynthia Szöcs se llama la señorita.





¿Merece su aprobación?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada, nada, gracias pero no consumo mamadous.
> No puntúa.



Esta mide 2.03


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Esta mide 2.03



Nada, nada, gracias pero sigue siendo mamadou mida lo que mía y de eso no consumo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Bernardette Cynthia Szöcs se llama la señorita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego, obtiene de manera instantanea el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.

Aunque veo difícil que se abra hueco en la gran final de las jacas olímpicas, sin duda una buena pieza que se queda a las puertas de la gloria, aunque nunca se sabe y podría dar la campanada en la lucha por las medallas.

Gran documento gráfico ofrecido por usted.


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Jul 2021)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> y Dios creó el waterpolo femenino...




¿No sienten incomodidad llevando el bañador metido por el culo?.parece que el ojete está succionando para adentro. 
.


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Jul 2021)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> A ver si la portera de brasil pasa el sello de calidac




El único deporte que ha hecho esta es el ir de la nevera al sofá y del sofá a la nevera. La sueltas en una favela y la devoran.


----------



## Maerum (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## Maerum (27 Jul 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Una chorti nadadora. Yusra Mardini.
> Es más pizpi que jaca.
> Sin tatuajes y nada machorra.



Que linda esta, me encantan las semitas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Jul 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Una chorti nadadora. Yusra Mardini.
> Es más pizpi que jaca.
> Sin tatuajes y nada machorra.





De las pocas nadadoras que tiene cuerpo medianamente femenino, si es hasta caderona y todo. De cara es muy guapa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> De las pocas nadadoras que tiene cuerpo medianamente femenino, si es hasta caderona y todo. De cara es muy guapa.




Desde luego la jaca mardini está despertando el interés de los bubujas y aunque es un espécimen de alta calidad, meterse en la final por las medallas va a estar complicado.


----------



## Albion (27 Jul 2021)

¿Y las clásicas, nadie habla de las clásicas? Con ustedes, Nadia Comanenci...


----------



## filets (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

Es un no parar de jacas!!!!

Otro ejemplar de jaca, en este caso la jaca marina quiere hacerse un hueco en la lucha por el medallero final, es una entrada fuerte en la lista, pues obtiene automáticamente el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

Albion dijo:


> ¿Y las clásicas, nadie habla de las clásicas? Con ustedes, Nadia Comanenci...



En mi humilde opinión en la primera foto me dicen que es Manolo el fontanero con un vestido de noche y me lo creo.

Esta es la que tenía una aventura con una mamadou que vendía droga no?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (27 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 725436



Gostosas ChortChinas


----------



## Kurten (27 Jul 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> ... y al tercer día se arrepintió.
> 
> Vaya culos flácidos seguro que son españolas. Encima se ha infiltrado un calbo!



Culos flacidos?? Tú eres gay muchacho


----------



## Abrojo (27 Jul 2021)

@Obiwanchernobil 

¿qué opinión le merecen Liliana y Elsa de volley-bitches?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> ¿qué opinión le merecen Liliana y Elsa de volley-bitches?





Procedo con mi análisis:

Se trata de dos jacas patrias, por ello tienen mi respeto, el problema radica en que a pesar de que sus rostros son agradables sin presentar deformidades típicas del señor oscuro sauron, sus cuerpos carecen de curvas que acrecentado por el "pollo y arroz" que consumen las hace parecer dos maromos, por tanto y lamentándolo mucho no puedo darlas la homologación del sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

Que me quitan las jacas de las manos!!!!!!

La jaca jennie, es jugadora del deporte ese de mierda de los americanos, el béisbol, le gustan los palos grandes y las pelotas pequeñas.
Obtiene el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil, lo merece y ella lo sabe.






Edito: 
lamento comunicar desde la dirección del comité Olímpico Internacional de las jacas, se ha procedido a retirar el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil a la jaca jennie, el motivo no es otro que traicionar los valores Olímpicos de los burbujas, aquí una muestra gráfica del motivo de su descalificación:


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Jul 2021)

No sé si ya la han puesto por aquí, tiene poco pecho, pero siempre me la puso como un tanque apuntando a un campanario la griega esta saltarina.

Además creo que la echaron de los juegos de Londres por meterse con los mamadous vía twiter.


Espero el análisis obiwanchernobilesco.








Iré poniendo más jacas, a ver si voy acordando de los nombres, que tengo mala memoria


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

Se produce la primera descalificación en las jacas olímpicas.

Comunicado oficial:




lamento comunicar desde la dirección del comité Olímpico Internacional de las jacas, se ha procedido a retirar el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil a la jaca jennie, el motivo no es otro que traicionar los valores Olímpicos de los burbujas, aquí una muestra gráfica del motivo de su descalificación:

Ver archivo adjunto 725752


----------



## Señormerigueder (27 Jul 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿No sienten incomodidad llevando el bañador metido por el culo?.parece que el ojete está succionando para adentro.
> .



Pues personalmente me encanta, y si se mete más, mejor.


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se produce la primera descalificación en las jacas olímpicas.
> 
> Comunicado oficial:
> 
> ...




Follanegros. Exilio ahora mismo para esta ingrata.


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Jul 2021)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Pues personalmente me encanta, y si se mete más, mejor.




Pero sus culos son flácidos para ser deportistas. Las de salto con pértiga y corredoras están muy pero que muy bien. Mira que a las corredoras se les queda una cara muy fea, pero hay auténticos pivones en el atletismo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Jul 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No sé si ya la han puesto por aquí, tiene poco pecho, pero siempre me la puso como un tanque apuntando a un campanario la griega esta saltarina.
> 
> Además creo que la echaron de los juegos de Londres por meterse con los mamadous vía twiter.
> 
> ...





El tuit "racista" por el que la descalificaron:















La griega Papachristou, fuera de los Juegos por un tuit racista


Papachristou fuera Juegos tuit racista La atleta de triple salto griego Paraskevi Papachristou fue apartada el miércoles de los Juegos Olímpicos




www.mundodeportivo.com






Medalla de oro a esta mujer. Una griega defendiendo Europa.


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Jul 2021)

Están bien para primero de pajillerismo. Los que hemos dado ya la vuelta a la pirámide de las pajas solo nos la cascamos con las lanzadoras de peso, martillo y jabalina y con las halteras. 


Veyeo que ha salido Nadia Comaneci. Tremendo pajón cayó cuando estuvo hace unos años en el hormiguero.


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Jul 2021)

Albion dijo:


> ¿Y las clásicas, nadie habla de las clásicas? Con ustedes, Nadia Comanenci...




Una pena que la gran Nadia haya pasado de tener un 10 histórico en gimnasia, a ser Manolo en la boda de su primo Paco. 
Si roba más cobre puede permitirse una buena peluquería.


----------



## OBDC (27 Jul 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Una chorti nadadora. Yusra Mardini.
> Es más pizpi que jaca.
> Sin tatuajes y nada machorra.



Es cierto que es nadadora, nada de culo y nada de pecho. Pero se la ve simpática 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

A petición popular la griega papachirtrou o como coño se escriba, que fue retirada de las olimpiadas de Atenas por intentar liberar al pueblo occidental de las garras mamadous.

Automáticamente obtiene el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil y apunta a diploma olímpico en la gran final de las olimpiadas de las jacas.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (27 Jul 2021)

Si lo dice una negra sobre las blancas no pasaría nada, y lo saben. 

Señor, qué época.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

Comunicado de la organización de las olimpiadas de las jacas:

Tras la descalificación de la jaca Jenni, esperamos y deseamos desde la organización olímpica internacional de la jacas que no vuelvan a sucederse unos hechos tan tristes como estos.

Así mismo invitamos a todos los burbujas a seguir con fervor las olimpiadas de las jacas, en un encuentro internacional que se celebra cada 4 años con el objetivo de hermanar a los burbujas entorno a las jacas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

Tengo el honor de anunciar a la primera finalista de las jacas olímpicas después de una fuerte deliberación por parte de todo el comité Olímpico Internacional de las jacas (COIJ).

Serán 10 finalistas, y mientras ponemos nuevas jacas iremos seleccionando a las finalistas, se repartirán la medalla de bronce, plata y la gran medalla de oro de la lefa, el resto obtendrán diploma olímpico.

Finalista 1:

La jaca Allison


----------



## orbeo (28 Jul 2021)

Kurten dijo:


> Culos flacidos?? Tú eres gay muchacho



Y usted ciego


----------



## asies amoñecado (28 Jul 2021)

wena chorti la muguruza y unas lentejas de puta madre.

Aqui la vemos posando casual de relax en el spa


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Jul 2021)

Os habéis dejado fuera el curling, gran cantera y barredoras premium







Anna Sidorova







Alexander Saitova








Stella Heiss







Hay más, un gran deporte.


----------



## Tigershark (28 Jul 2021)

De ahora no conozco muchas pero hace unos años me gustaban varias:

Jolanda Ceplak:
Aquí de chortina










Blanka Vlasic:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

El comité Olímpico Internacional de las jacas (COIJ), tiene el honor de anunciar a la segunda finalista en las olimpiadas de las jacas, la jaca golfista Sophie.
¡¡¡Aún quedan 8 plazas más para la gran final olímpica!!!.

Finalista número 2:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

asies amoñecado dijo:


> wena chorti la muguruza y unas lentejas de puta madre.
> 
> Aqui la vemos posando casual de relax en el spa




Mordor se cierne sobre nosotros, sauron avanza rápidamente enviando a sus ejércitos.
Estamos acabados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Os habéis dejado fuera el curling, gran cantera y barredoras premium
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impresionante documento gráfico.
Tendré que realizar investigaciones exhaustivas, sin duda un gran aporte en el mundo de la jaca olímpica.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> De ahora no conozco muchas pero hace unos años me gustaban varias:
> 
> Jolanda Ceplak:
> Aquí de chortina
> ...




Ceplak es un buen ejemplar, sana y no le falta ningún diente, además parece que se ducha a diario, por sus años mozos recibe el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.

La jaca blanka sin embargo me resulta que tiene un rostro como difícil de mirar, así como mal echa, vamos que es fea, lo siento pero no puedo darlas el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Jul 2021)

En general, que consigan ponérmela realmente dura, pocas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En general, que consigan ponérmela realmente dura, pocas...




Camarada entiendo que seas exigente, pero en el hilo hay una gran base de datos y yo solo pongo el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil tras un minucioso estudio de la jaca en cuestión.

¿Jacas cómo nuestra golfista no te la ponen dura?.


----------



## little hammer (28 Jul 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No es olímpica, pero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poca utilidad al día día se la dabas tú.

Yo la destrozaba


----------



## Zepequenhô (28 Jul 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> El salto con pértiga hace tipazo



Mis felicitaciones a su marido por su pértiga.


----------



## Galicosis (28 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camarada entiendo que seas exigente, pero en el hilo hay una gran base de datos y yo solo pongo el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil tras un minucioso estudio de la jaca en cuestión.
> 
> ¿Jacas cómo nuestra golfista no te la ponen dura?.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 726553



Más de esta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> Más de esta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 726590
> 
> ...




Esta claro, es una firme candidata para conseguir medalla y firme me la pone.


----------



## asies amoñecado (28 Jul 2021)

Estan jugando bellezas sovieticas de este calibre en 3x3 y a los realizadores no se les ocurre otra cosa que poner el jokey 

fijaos con que sencillez se dispone a recoger percebe


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Jul 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones a su marido por su pértiga.



Se lo diré de tu parte . Los halagos gustan, especialmente cuando son verdad.


----------



## Captain Julius (28 Jul 2021)

asies amoñecado dijo:


> Estan jugando bellezas sovieticas de este calibre en 3x3 y a los realizadores no se les ocurre otra cosa que poner el jokey
> 
> fijaos con que sencillez se dispone a recoger percebe



Life is good dice la joía


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

asies amoñecado dijo:


> Estan jugando bellezas sovieticas de este calibre en 3x3 y a los realizadores no se les ocurre otra cosa que poner el jokey
> 
> fijaos con que sencillez se dispone a recoger percebe




Gran documento gráfico de investigación, sana, sin grasa y con toda la de dentadura.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camarada entiendo que seas exigente, pero en el hilo hay una gran base de datos y yo solo pongo el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil tras un minucioso estudio de la jaca en cuestión.
> 
> ¿Jacas cómo nuestra golfista no te la ponen dura?.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 726553



Si, esa si....ya me estoy tocándo....

¿Las latas de Monster ayudan en serio a sugestionarse mejor mientras te la cascas?


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Jul 2021)

Hijo de puta, por qué vetas a Jarmila Kratoschmilova. Menudo jacón!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Si, esa si....ya me estoy tocándo....
> 
> ¿Las latas de Monster ayudan en serio a sugestionarse mejor mientras te la cascas?




Las latas de burbujeante Monster para hidratarse.

La cocaína para obtener un energizante natural.

Las pizzas 4 quesos de la casa Tarradellas para obtener hidratos y energía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

Una jaca de alta calidad sin duda, un gran aporte en el mundo de las jacas.
He realizado investigaciones minuciosas, y sin duda se lleva el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## cortatijeras (28 Jul 2021)

Entro veo que ser olímpica es compatible con ser puta y me voy


----------



## damnit (28 Jul 2021)

madre mía Michelle Jenneke, esta tía es hipnótica, no ha ganado una puta mierda en su vida pero como digo hipnotiza.

Por cierto hizo un vídeo muy cachondo en la época en la que se hizo popular, va a gustar por aquí:



Con la música de Sabrina es sí cabe más espectacular. Parece un vídeo de Muchachada Nui (y hasta el protagonista se parece a Ernesto Sevilla), pero el vídeo roza lo pornográfico sin enseñar nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

damnit dijo:


> madre mía Michelle Jenneke, esta tía es hipnótica, no ha ganado una puta mierda en su vida pero como digo hipnotiza.
> 
> Por cierto hizo un vídeo muy cachondo en la época en la que se hizo popular, va a gustar por aquí:
> 
> ...




La jaca Michelle es una clara competidora por medalla, va a estar muy disputado el medallero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

Esas jacas!!!!!!
La jaca María pajón, su apellido lo dice todo, la gusta tener el sillín muy ceñido en la bici de BMX.


----------



## Werkraw (29 Jul 2021)

Albion dijo:


> Muerte por kiki, manda.


----------



## Venator (29 Jul 2021)

Buenas jacas las de salto de altura. A alguna sólo le falta relinchar mientras galopa y corta el viento caminí...to del listón




La Levchenko está rica, rica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

Venator dijo:


> Buenas jacas las de salto de altura. A alguna sólo le falta relinchar mientras galopa y corta el viento caminí...to del listón
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sin duda unos de los documentos graficos de investigación más impresionantes sobre las jacas, la jaca levchenko obtiene automáticamente el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Larata (29 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nueva jaca destacada, Alica la velocista, que también obtiene el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720836



Puffffff


----------



## condimento (29 Jul 2021)

Todas estas chicas delgaditas sí, están muy monas y en la mejor edad, estética mediante. Por otra parte respeto el sello de calidad de obiwanchernobyl ahora para la cosa fornicadora, qué dolor de pelvis darse hueso contra hueso de verdad que prefiero a jacas más groseramente moldeadas o a estas con más edad y grasa -la portera de Brasil obviamente no que eso ya son exceso de donuts-


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Todas estas chicas delgaditas sí, están muy monas y en la mejor edad, estética mediante. Por otra parte respeto el sello de calidad de obiwanchernobyl ahora para la cosa fornicadora, qué dolor de pelvis darse hueso contra hueso de verdad que prefiero a jacas más groseramente moldeadas o a estas con más edad y grasa -la portera de Brasil obviamente no que eso ya son exceso de donuts-




Lo importante de la jacas es que hay para todos y de todos los colores, ellas están aquí para cumplir nuestros sueños, un amplio abanico de jacas, un catálogo sin fin.
Jacas forever!!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo importante de la jacas es que hay para todos y de todos los colores, ellas están aquí para cumplir nuestros sueños, un amplio abanico de jacas, un catálogo sin fin.
> Jacas forever!!!!!



Estarás veyendo el voley ahora entre usa y Turquía, no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Estarás veyendo el voley ahora entre usa y Turquía, no?




Por supuesto, acabo de comentar la calidad de las jacas en el hilo de las olimpiadas.

Hay un par de rubias en Turquía de calidad y una café olé en usa que después de cada punto le da palmadas en el culo a sus compañeras.

Un gran deporte lleno de valores.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Jul 2021)

Me ultrafo a la turca que lleva la camiseta negra. Es clavada a mi ex, menos tetas y mejor culo. Igual de cara. Pero igual. Joder, que casi tiro el pacharán cuando la he visto el gepeto


----------



## hartman (29 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por supuesto, acabo de comentar la calidad de las jacas en el hilo de las olimpiadas.
> 
> H*ay un par de rubias en Turquía de calidad *y una café olé en usa que después de cada punto le da palmadas en el culo a sus compañeras.
> 
> Un gran deporte lleno de valores.



la paja del paleto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

hartman dijo:


> la paja del paleto.




Interesante comentario el tuyo, no entiendo como un hombre se mete en un hilo lleno de fotos de jacas de calidad y acaba dejando semejante frase para la humanidad, ¿acaso no as encontrado lo que buscabas en este maravillosos catálogo de jacas olímpicas que estamos haciendo entre todos los burbujas?, ¿No encuentras ese material de mamadous sudorosos que buscabas?, ¿Hace dos meses que tú Charo no te deja embestirla?.

No pasa nada camarada!!!!, Aquí eres bienvenido, siempre puedes aportar alguna jaca al hilo, pero solo mujeres ehh pillin, nada de mamadous.

Ánimo no estás solo!!!!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Me ultrafo a la turca que lleva la camiseta negra. Es clavada a mi ex, menos tetas y mejor culo. Igual de cara. Pero igual. Joder, que casi tiro el pacharán cuando la he visto el gepeto



La número 18 puede ser?, La enfocaban todo el rato.
Ahora los homosexuales estos han quitado el partido para ponernos a una Charo hablando de no se que mierdas.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La número 18 puede ser?, La enfocaban todo el rato.
> Ahora los homosexuales estos han quitado el partido para ponernos a una Charo hablando de no se que mierdas.



Creo que sí, habrá que buscar más info al respecto


----------



## condimento (29 Jul 2021)

Habrá que colaborar en el jilo, en mi caso con un poco de vintage. Ya he dicho que no me van demasiado las chicas finas de tipo estilizado, claro que en volley no puedes pedir otra cosa. Recuerdo muy bien a Sheilla Castro, muy guapa, superfemenina y actualmente mamá:


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Jul 2021)

vale, he encontrado a la mugera del voleyball turco

Simge Sebnem Akoz













le faltan un par de cocidos, pero bue, pa elegir estamos 
7/10 en el gostómetro


----------



## Galicosis (29 Jul 2021)

La turca del voleybol no es esta?


----------



## Lake (29 Jul 2021)

Esta belleza está pidiendo caña a gritos , no hay mas que ver su apellido para comprender que es una depredadora sexual


----------



## Woden (29 Jul 2021)

Esta yegua no es mi vieja yegua gris, no es mi vieja yegua gris.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

Me voy un momento a hacerme una paja y el hilo se llena de jacas!!! Muy buena mercancía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> vale, he encontrado a la mugera del voleyball turco
> 
> Simge Sebnem Akoz
> 
> ...




Acabo de realizar investigaciones desde el órgano del comité Olímpico Internacional de las jacas (COIJ).

Y el resultado es positivo, recibe el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.

Excelente documento gráfico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

Galicosis dijo:


> La turca del voleybol no es esta?
> Ver archivo adjunto 727838




Pizpi, en forma, sana, con todos los dientes....es nuestra gran jaca turca, como he comentado en un mensaje más atrás entra fuerte en la competición y con el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Habrá que colaborar en el jilo, en mi caso con un poco de vintage. Ya he dicho que no me van demasiado las chicas finas de tipo estilizado, claro que en volley no puedes pedir otra cosa. Recuerdo muy bien a Sheilla Castro, muy guapa, superfemenina y actualmente mamá:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 727692




Ya veo, eres seguidor de la jaca con denominación de origen, se trata de una mercancía exquisita, un ejemplar seleccionado bajo duros controles de calidad.

Sin duda recibe el sello obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Jul 2021)

Lake dijo:


> Esta belleza está pidiendo caña a gritos , no hay mas que ver su apellido para comprender que es una depredadora sexual
> Ver archivo adjunto 727870



tiene bigote o ke ase?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

Aquí llegan las jacassss!!!!


La jaca melnikova, reciente oro en el deporte ese de abrirse de piernas, puede que opte a diploma olímpico de jaca pero sin duda es un ejemplar de primer orden, mercancía de calidad.


----------



## Ardafilo (30 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ajam, ya veo, entiendo.
> 
> Vamos que llevas sin embestir a tu Charo 3 meses y estás enfadado con el mundo, porque claro tú pensabas que cada dos meses te tocaba embestir pero esta vez ya vas camino de 3 y todo porque ayer no llevastes a tu Charo al cine a ver la última comedia romántica.
> 
> ...



Claro, tú prefieres babear por un zorrón photochopeado que solo se importa a sí misma y que se reiría de ti si te viese en persona.

Espabila, coño, que a estas tiparracas ni con un palo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jul 2021)

Ardafilo dijo:


> Claro, tú prefieres babear por un zorrón photochopeado que solo se importa a sí misma y que se reiría de ti si te viese en persona.
> 
> Espabila, coño, que a estas tiparracas ni con un palo.




Perdona, estás hablando con un deportista y competidor nato, que además va a representar a su país en una competición mundial, soy la élite internacional en mi disciplina deportiva:






Voy a participar en la masturbaton representando a España.


Hola camaradas, finalmente me han seleccionado para el gran evento masturbaton que se celebra en San Francisco este año en el mes de octubre, se rumoreaba que se celebraria en Europa pero regresa a la sede de San Francisco. A pesar de que participaré con la cabeza bien alta, pues para mí haber...




www.burbuja.info






A partir de ahora deberas dirigirte hacia mi persona con más respeto, puedes llamarme "señor obiwanchernobil", " mi lord obiwanchernobil", "dios obiwanchernobil" y cosas así, pero vamos que te perdono, pero que no se vuelva a repetir, en este hilo no tenemos la culpa de tus frustraciones personales con tu Charo, te aconsejo que te quieras más a ti mismo y no te arrastres por unas embestidas cada dos meses, mañana aprovecha que es viernes te compras dos gramos de cocaína y te pones en el sofá unos capítulos de los vigilantes de la playa en VHS rip y sin previo aviso te haces una buena paja, tu Charo empezará a gritar seguramente pero tú ignorarla, cuando termines la paja la dices que te limpie la lefada y te echas la siesta, ya verás como así eres un hombre nuevo y tu autoestima sube muchísimo.


----------



## Ardafilo (30 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Perdona, estás hablando con un deportista y competidor nato, que además va a representar a su país en una competición mundial, soy la élite internacional en mi disciplina deportiva:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te digo la verdad, yo ya hace bastante tiempo que no me la pelo porque no me gusta nada practicar sexo con los píxeles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jul 2021)

El comité Olímpico Internacional de las jacas (COIJ), tiene el placer de anunciar a la tercera jaca finalista, la jaca Alica, un jaca con claras posibilidades de ser medallista en la gran final olímpica de las jacas.
Limpia, con todos los dientes, así presenta sus credenciales al título este ejemplar, sin duda mercancia de alta calidad.


----------



## asies amoñecado (30 Jul 2021)

Buena jaca y buen consejo, hidratarse en estos dias de calor y entrenamiento intenso es importante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jul 2021)

asies amoñecado dijo:


> Buena jaca y buen consejo, hidratarse en estos dias de calor y entrenamiento intenso es importante




Encima de poder ser medallista, da buenos consejos, lo tiene todo para luchar hasta el final.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A petición popular la griega papachirtrou o como coño se escriba, que fue retirada de las olimpiadas de Atenas por intentar liberar al pueblo occidental de las garras mamadous.
> 
> Automáticamente obtiene el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil y apunta a diploma olímpico en la gran final de las olimpiadas de las jacas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 726093



Que hijos de puta, les ponen esos nombres para ponernos aún mas berracos.

Que si nosequién pajote, que si follakova, esta papachortina...coño, es que lo deben hacer a propósito.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jul 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> vale, he encontrado a la mugera del voleyball turco
> 
> Simge Sebnem Akoz
> 
> ...



Otra: Se llama "Si quemeden arroz"...si hija, arroz con carne en barra te iba a dar.

¿7/10? 84/10 y porque me pillas recien follao. Le metía un polvo que le sacaba nietos de la matriz.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jul 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Otra: Se llama "Si quemeden arroz"...si hija, arroz con carne en barra te iba a dar.
> 
> ¿7/10? 84/10 y porque me pillas recien follao. Le metía un polvo que le sacaba nietos de la matriz.




Ese es el espíritu camarada!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Jul 2021)

Nuestro camarada: @p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike

Nos trae a esta jaca, una jaca entre las jacas del mundo del fútbol.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nuestro camarada:
> 
> Nos trae a esta jaca, una jaca entre las jacas del mundo del fútbol.



ey pero no deican que todas las futboleras eran lesbianas y tal?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Jul 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ey pero no deican que todas las futboleras eran lesbianas y tal?




Yo creo que mayoritariamente son degustadoras de almejas, pero los burbujas no les hacemos ascos porque somos inclusivos, y si se les da bien las almejas, seguro que con dedicación también las herramientas de los burbujas.

En este caso nuestro ejemplar no es bollera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Jul 2021)

Siiii, a mí las jacas!!!!!!!!!!.



La jaca Hope Solo, una vez fue rubia, pero eso fue antes de darse contra el muro, teñirse de castaña y dejar que un mamadou la preñara dos veces.

Si por aquel entonces hubiera presentado su candidatura ante el comité Olímpico Internacional de las jacas (COIJ), habría accedido a un diploma olímpico en la gran final de las jacas, hoy en día muy a mi pesar no puedo otorgarle el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.

Aunque siempre recordaremos la jaca Hope cuando tenía 20 años:


----------



## Rovusthiano (31 Jul 2021)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Con gusto introduciría mi pene dentro de Mireia Belmonte , que aquí parece que solo follais modelos de victoria s secret



Pero que se arregle los dientes que parece al coletas. Bueno ella al menos los lleva limpios.


----------



## Rovusthiano (31 Jul 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Falta culo y jamones para ser jaca



¿Que le falta qué? Si está tremendísima.


----------



## Rovusthiano (31 Jul 2021)

Maerum dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 725278




Vaya troll.


----------



## Rovusthiano (31 Jul 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No sé si ya la han puesto por aquí, tiene poco pecho, pero siempre me la puso como un tanque apuntando a un campanario la griega esta saltarina.
> 
> Además creo que la echaron de los juegos de Londres por meterse con los mamadous vía twiter.
> 
> ...



¡¡Ñam!!


----------



## vintvolt (31 Jul 2021)

Jacos y mañacas para todos los gustos.. espera que era al revés


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Jul 2021)

Vamos esas jacas frescas!!!!

Se nos cuela en la lista la jaca marina, un delicioso producto español del deporte ese que saltan y se abren de piernas, esta jaca por su categoría es sería candidata a la final de jacas olímpicas.

Como muestran las imágenes tiene una gran categoría este ejemplar tratándose de una mercancía de mucha calidad.

Le otorgó el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.


----------



## dcisneros (31 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nuestro camarada: @p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike
> 
> Nos trae a esta jaca, una jaca entre las jacas del mundo del fútbol.



No está mal la Lieke Martens. De los pocas futbolistas que no es bollera.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos esas jacas frescas!!!!
> 
> Se nos cuela en la lista la jaca marina, un delicioso producto español del deporte ese que saltan y se abren de piernas, esta jaca por su categoría es sería candidata a la final de jacas olímpicas.
> 
> ...



¿Es mayor de edad? Es sólo curiosidad


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Es mayor de edad? Es sólo curiosidad




Tiene 18 años camarada, es la edad mínima en las bases del concurso olímpico de jacas.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tiene 18 años camarada, es la edad mínima en las bases del concurso olímpico de jacas.



Genial... que luego aparecen los ciberpolicias y se jode la fiesta... 

Vamos , se la ve una.chortina premium a la que preñar el nucleo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Ago 2021)

Jacas os invoco!!!!!
La jaca alemana lessmann o como coño se llame, se trata de un tipo de jaca poco frecuente, pues en todo el material gráfico hay que investigar mucho para encontrar algúna imagen donde nos enseñene sus atributos, a diferencia de las demás jacas, está prefiere pasar desapercibida, por ello entra directamente en la lucha por un diploma olímpico.

La jaca lesman es una afamada BMX freestyle, tiene una mirada elegante y pizpireta, no como sus compañeras de deporte que se ve que vienen de barrios multiculturales y marginales y son adictas al crack.


Su mirada me ha ganado, pero aún más un video en el que sale haciendo gimnasia y nos enseña sus virtudes, por ello la homólogo con el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil 100% jaca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2021)

Jacas power!!!!!

A petición popular hoy os traigo una jaca que es muy seguida por los burbujas, y aunque el comité Olímpico Internacional de las jacas (COIJ) a permitido su participación después de una larga deliberación, hemos tenido que asegurarnos de que no se trataba de un maromo infiltrado.

La jaca mamona viene equipada con todo lujo de detalles como el radiocasete extraíble.

A mamona le gusta saltar sobre la arena, con todos vosotros la jaca mamona:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2021)

La jaca lessmann podría responder a eso que pides, lamentablemente lo de no tener redes sociales no creo que lo encuentres, en la redes es donde las jacas se exhiben, muestran su material para poder ser seleccionadas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2021)

Teniendo en cuenta el éxito surgido y que ahora las niñas de este país querrán ser negras y feministas para alcanzar el éxito saltando sobre la arena, aquí os traigo a la jaca peleteiro, se trata de una jaca mamadou medallista por España.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2021)

La jaca Alica es una clara candidata a medalla en la gran final, yo creo que a la jaca Alica les pone la herramienta erguida hasta a los homosexuales.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos esas jacas frescas!!!!
> 
> Se nos cuela en la lista la jaca marina, un delicioso producto español del deporte ese que saltan y se abren de piernas, esta jaca por su categoría es sería candidata a la final de jacas olímpicas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (2 Ago 2021)

Ando un poco torpe con esto de insertar imágenes en este foro desde el móvil, y como siempre hace usted su propia investigación le dejo el nombre y un link

Amalie Iuel Norway 400 hurdles

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpZms-dWcAAYxk1.jpg

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://hotiful.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Amalie-Iuel.jpg


----------



## Hermericus (2 Ago 2021)

Toda mujer mayor de 1,74 son caballos. 

Las regalo con un lacito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2021)

Gracias por tus siempre interesantes aportes camarada, esta jaca ya fue examinada por la federación de jacas y se decidió incluir en la preselección pero desestimarla para la gran final olímpica de las jacas.

Páginas más atrás encontrarás un dosier escueto sobre la jaca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2021)

La jaca clara, producto patrio, sin duda es una jaca de futuro, las nuevas jacas ya están aqui y han llegado para quedarse.

La final cada día está más apretada, ¿Conseguirá alguna jaca patria meterse en la lucha de los metales o los diplomas en la gran final?, Pronto lo sabremos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Ando un poco torpe con esto de insertar imágenes en este foro desde el móvil, y como siempre hace usted su propia investigación le dejo el nombre y un link
> 
> Amalie Iuel Norway 400 hurdles
> 
> ...




Bueno bueno, que tenemos aquí camarada, que gran aporte, sin duda un gran documento de investigación por tu parte, todo un descubrimiento la jaca Amalie, sin duda la jaca Amelie no solo se clasifica a la preselección de las jacas olímpicas si no que entra en la gran final, nos quitamos el sombrero ante tu hallazgo camarada, sin duda eres una gran ojeador que podría trabajar profesionalmente para descubrir nuevos talentos en el comité Olímpico Internacional de las jacas (COIJ).

Ella es pizpi, lleva fundas dentales, y la encanta correr y que nos corramos, con todos ustedes la cuarta finalista de las jacas olímpicas 2020, la jaca Amalie.

Finalista 4 Amalie:


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Ago 2021)

Ésta no es una jaca,sino una potra:


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (6 Ago 2021)

La lanzadora de jabalina polaca Maria Andrejczyk
es potranca a la vez que pizpi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2021)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> La lanzadora de jabalina polaca Maria Andrejczyk
> es potranca a la vez que pizpi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 735001
> ...




Sin duda camarada, la he visto hace un Rato en el deporte ese de tirar el palito lejos, y es merecedora de entrar en competición oficial en las jacas olímpicas, tal vez este un poco justa para la gran final, pero ella luchará.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2021)

dame una j !!!
Dame una a !!!
Dame una c !!!
Dame una a!!!
Jacaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


Descubrimiento de última hora, la cantera de jacas de escalada, todas están fabricadas con buenos materiales, y además son pizpiretas y con grandes sueños por delante, entre esos sueños ser las mejores en agarrarse a cosas duras.

Las jacas de escalada podrían dar un vuelco a la competición, pues el comité Internacional de las jacas (COIJ), valora clasificar para la gran final a la mayoría de las jacas escaladoras.

Aquí la jaca número uno del mundo en escalada, la jaca grandbet.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2021)

A la jaca nonaka también le gusta agarrarse a cosas grandes y duras mientras escala:


----------



## Coviban (6 Ago 2021)

Me he enamorado de la polaca de lanzamiento de jabalina.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2021)

La jaca Jessica, una nueva escaladora entra en competicion, grandes ejemplares seleccionados por el comité Olímpico Internacional de las jacas (COIJ).


----------



## eL PUERRO (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## circus maximus (6 Ago 2021)

Impresionante documento de periodismo de investigación con carácter filantrópico por parte del OP. Este hilo merece chincheta propia. 
Quería preguntarte qué criterio utilizas para dar el certificado de calidad de Obiwanchernobil?
Yo te imagino puntuando a Alice Schimt tal que así:
4 pajas
2 pizzas Tarradellas
3 latas de Monster
1.5 gramos de cocaína 




Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Ago 2021)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> La lanzadora de jabalina polaca Maria Andrejczyk
> es potranca a la vez que pizpi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 735001
> ...



Bufffff muerte por kiki


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el éxito surgido y que ahora las niñas de este país querrán ser negras y feministas para alcanzar el éxito saltando sobre la arena, aquí os traigo a la jaca peleteiro, se trata de una jaca mamadou medallista por España.




Va tatuada y ha demostrado ser ella misma racista y chulesca sobrada a la que se le nota que tiene odio antiblanco. 
Esta odia a todo el COIJ y su cuerpo directivo. No merece no el diploma olímpico.


----------



## circus maximus (6 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La jaca clara, producto patrio, sin duda es una jaca de futuro, las nuevas jacas ya están aqui y han llegado para quedarse.
> 
> La final cada día está más apretada, ¿Conseguirá alguna jaca patria meterse en la lucha de los metales o los diplomas en la gran final?, Pronto lo sabremos.



Si alguna jaca patria se mete en la final ya tenemos ganadora de la medalla de lefa 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Albion (6 Ago 2021)

La jaca polaca tiene que entrar en la final de jacas o por lo civil






O por lo militar


----------



## Lemavos (6 Ago 2021)

Alguien habrá puesto a la medalla de plata en triple salto de longitud, peleteiro fue bronce

GRANDE MAMONA


----------



## circus maximus (6 Ago 2021)

Ahora mismo natación sincronizada. 
Bonitos cuerpos y muy naturales. 
Melasfo a todas,de cualquier país,son clónicas

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cadhucat (6 Ago 2021)

Alguien tiene los GIFs de la italiana esa de azul?


----------



## circus maximus (6 Ago 2021)

Joderr, están buenísimas las de sincronizada,acaban de salir del agua las de Ucrania y empiezo a entender la leyenda de los marineros hechizados por los cantos de sirena 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Ago 2021)

Albion dijo:


> La jaca polaca tiene que entrar en la final de jacas o por lo civil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fecundo la moción. Y varias veces


----------



## circus maximus (6 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil,si el comité decide dar medallas por equipos, natación sincronizada se lleva todas,echa un vistazo. 


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Obiwanchernobil,si el comité decide dar medallas por equipos, natación sincronizada se lleva todas,echa un vistazo.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk




Ahora mismo me encuentro en unas misiones especiales de suma y vital importancia, (he bajado a comprarme unas pizzas casa Tarradellas 4 quesos y una docena de burbujeantes latas de Monster), cuando vuelva a mis aposentos aparte de cenar y hacerme una buena paja estudiaré rigurosamente a las jacas sincronizadas en diferido, para que el COIJ valore su participación.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 735375
> Ver archivo adjunto 735374
> 
> 
> ...




Mamona ya está inscrita, unas páginas más atrás el COIJ la inscribio como participante, aunque no la veo con opción de medalla, tal vez diploma olímpico.

Joder os imagináis que vuestras mujeres o novias se llamarán mamaona.."ehh mamona hazme una mamada","ehh mamona hazme la cena", las posibilidades son infinitas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Impresionante documento de periodismo de investigación con carácter filantrópico por parte del OP. Este hilo merece chincheta propia.
> Quería preguntarte qué criterio utilizas para dar el certificado de calidad de Obiwanchernobil?
> Yo te imagino puntuando a Alice Schimt tal que así:
> 4 pajas
> ...




Lo cierto es que es un sistema algo más complejo, que comprende diversos parámetros y entiende una serie de variables dependiendo de la disciplina y atleta en cuestión.
Se suman, restan y dividen unos algoritmos junto al coeficiente comprendiendo siempre el contexto, pero si, a grandes rasgos es el sistema que utilizo.


----------



## circus maximus (6 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo cierto es que es un sistema algo más complejo, que comprende diversos parámetros y entiende una serie de variables dependiendo de la disciplina y atleta en cuestión.
> Se suman, restan y dividen unos algoritmos junto al coeficiente comprendiendo siempre el contexto, pero si, a grandes rasgos es el sistema que utilizo.



Jaaajaaa 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarado (6 Ago 2021)

Impresionante la polaca, hamijos


----------



## atika (7 Ago 2021)

Herejes!!!
23 Páginas y nadie ha nombrado a Daria Bilodid la Ucraniana Nº1 del mundo en Judo -48k
Directa a la final y sello de calidad Ostia.


----------



## pamplinero (7 Ago 2021)

Y ademas, superfeminista. Es que no falla, todas las feministas, son dignas jacas de desfile de modelos. Que casualidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ago 2021)

atika dijo:


> Herejes!!!
> 23 Páginas y nadie ha nombrado a Daria Bilodid la Ucraniana Nº1 del mundo en Judo -48k
> Directa a la final y sello de calidad Ostia.




Bueno bueno, una jaca de alta calidad, desgraciadamente hay una competencia a estas alturas feroz y a pesar de que es un buen ejemplar y obtiene el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil, el COIJ reunido decide admitirla a competición pero no parecen muy convencidos de que opte a medalla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ago 2021)

Always jacas!!!!

Vuestros deseos son órdenes, a petición popular os traigo a la jaca del deporte ese de abrirse de piernas en las piscinas, las jacas ukranianas de sincronizada ya están aquí y llegan para quedarse!!!

El COIJ estima que es un tipo de jaca que tiene muchas probabilidades de diploma olímpico, se trata de una jaca de regadío, con un buena composición y complexión física, buena mercancía y obtiene el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil.

La jaca fiedina y otra ucraniana también guarra de sincronizada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ago 2021)

Anuncio que la gran final de las jacas se realizará entre el domingo y el lunes, el COIJ lo ha decidido de esa manera.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (7 Ago 2021)

atika dijo:


> Herejes!!!
> 23 Páginas y nadie ha nombrado a Daria Bilodid la Ucraniana Nº1 del mundo en Judo -48k
> Directa a la final y sello de calidad Ostia.



¡¡LECHE!!!


----------



## Funci-vago (7 Ago 2021)

Albion dijo:


> La jaca polaca tiene que entrar en la final de jacas o por lo civil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con esos brazacos mejor que no te haga una paja porque igual te arranca la polla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2021)

COMUNICADO DEL COMITE OLIMPICO INTERNACIONAL DE LAS JACAS (COIJ):

Lamentamos comunicar que debido al gran volumen de demanda en competición oficial de las jacas olímpicas nos vemos en la obligación de atrasar el anuncio de las finalistas, las cuales se repatirán distintos botines, desde diplomas Olímpicos a los preciados metales de bronce, plata y oro.

Aún está abierto el plazo de participación, si se desean incluir nuevas jacas y que estás mediante el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil obtengan plaza para la gran final.

Durante las próximas horas se informara de la fecha exacta de la final.


----------



## Albion (9 Ago 2021)

Siguiendo mi tradición de jacas, jacas (léase Lidya Valentin y la polaca lanzadora de javalina) aporto una última competidora que lamentablemente no ha estado físicamente en los Juegos pero sí en los pensamientos de todos aquellos depravad... admiradores de las jacas potentes:
Liz Cambage del equipo australiano de basket


----------



## n_flamel (30 Ago 2021)

pillo jaca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Joder se me ha Ia pasado la final de las jacas olímpicas, tenemos un buen compendio reunido de jacas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Ene 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Siguiendo mi tradición de jacas, jacas (léase Lidya Valentin y la polaca lanzadora de javalina) aporto una última competidora que lamentablemente no ha estado físicamente en los Juegos pero sí en los pensamientos de todos aquellos depravad... admiradores de las jacas potentes:
> Liz Cambage del equipo australiano de basket



Se te ha olvidado decir que mide 2 metros


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado decir que mide 2 metros



y que con menos culo también se caga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> y que con menos culo también se caga



Difícil encontrar una gigantona con curvas de mujer .


----------



## Borjamari (17 Ene 2022)

A mí me pone bruto Simone Biles


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> A mí me pone bruto Simone Biles


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (4 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 May 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> A mí me pone bruto Simone Biles



Ah pedofilo...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Ago 2022)

Up!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

Calidad 100%


----------



## Widowmaker (23 Nov 2022)

Joder, se pega ese pedazo de sprint y está menos cansada que yo después de levantar la tapa del váter.


----------



## Archicanciller (23 Nov 2022)




----------

